# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل من اشراط الساعة زوال جبال مكة

## احمد ابو انس

سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين هل من اشراط الساعة زوال جبال مكة فقال لا اصل لهذا

في فتاوى نور على الدرب 		
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=83862

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*
أحسن الله إليك ورفع قَـدرك
ذُكِر في أحد مقاطع الفيديو أن هناك علامات للساعة الصغرى ظهرت
وقال القائل :
- في الحديث (لا تقوم الساعة حتى تزول الجبال عن أماكنها)
وقد أزيلت بعض جبال مكة ومنها جبل أبي قبيس
- والحديث الآخَـر (لا تقوم الساعة حتى يتسافد الناس على الطرقات تسافد الحمير)
وقال أنه رأى اثنين على أحد شواطئ الجزيرة العربية يزنيان أمام الناس .
- إن رسول الله صلى الله علي وسلم ذَكَر أن المجتمع سيصبح متمدنًا وذكر هيئة الناس جينئذٍ وهم الذين يمشون في الأسواق وأفخاذهم عارية (بادية الأفخاذ في الأسواق)
- (إن بين يدي الساعة تسليم الخاصة و فشو التجارة ، حتى تعين المرأة زوجها على التجارة)
- تطاول الناس في البنيان .
في الحديث (وَأَنْ تَرَى الْحُفَاةَ الْعُرَاةَ الْعَالَةَ رِعَاءَ الشَّاءِ يَتَطَاوَلُونَ فِي الْبُنْيَان)
- أنَّ البنيان في مكة ستصل إلى قمم الجبال
وفي الحديث (إذا رأيت مكة قد بعجت كظائم ورأيت البناء يعلو رؤوس الجبال فاعلم أن الأمر قد أظلك)
بعجت كظائم
أي حفرت قنوات في جبالها وهو حفر الأنفاق بمكة .
وأظلتك الساعة ، قال : يمكن أخذها حرفيا أن الساعة أظلت بظلها الكعبة
يعني برج الساعة المقام حاليًا في مكة أصبح يُظل الكعبة .
*


*الجواب :*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*آمين ، ولك بمثل ما دعوت .*

*أولا :** الحديث لا يخلو من ضعف .*
*ثانيا :** الحديث لو ثبت فإنه لا يدل على زوال جميع الجبال ، بل على جبال معينة .*
*ثالثا :** في الحديث " وحتى تزول جبال " ، وهذا يعني أنها تزول بنفسها لا أنها تُزال ، وإلا لقال : وحتى تُزال جبال .*
*رابعا :** لو ثبت هذا فهو في علامات الساعة الكبرى .*
*ففي رواية عند الإمام أحمد بعد ذِكر الدّجّال : ولن يكون ذلك كذلك حتى تروا أمورا يتفاقم شأنها في أنفسكم ، وتساءلون بينكم : هل كان نبيكم ذكر لكم منها ذِكرا ، وحتى تزول جبال على مراتبها ، ثم على أثر ذلك القبض .*

*وأما وُقوع الفاحشة على شاطئ ، أو في حانة ، أو في بيت دعارة ؛ فلا يَظهر أنه المقصود بـ يَتَسَافَدُون في الطُّرُقات ؛ والقول بأنه مِن علامات الساعة مُتعقّب مِن ثلاث جِهات :*
*الأولى :** أن هذا الذي وقع إنما وَقَع في أماكن مُعيّنة ، وليس في الطرقات ، والأماكن العامة .*
*الثانية :** أنه لا يكون إلاّ بعد هلاك يأجوج ومأجوج ، وهذا يَعني أنه مِن علامات الكُبرى ، وذلك حينما تُقبَض روح كل مؤمن ومسلم ، ويبقى شرار الناس .*
*الثالثة :** الخِلاف في المقصود بـ " يتهارجون فيها تَهارج الْحُمُر " نظرا لاختلاف معنى " الْهَرْج والتَّهارُج " .*
*قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ويبعث الله يأجوج ومأجوج ، وهم مِن كُل حَدَب يَنسلون ، فيَمُرّ أوائلهم على بحيرة طبرية فيشربون ما فيها ، ويَمُرّ آخرهم فيقولون : لقد كان بهذه مرة ماء ، ويحصر نبي الله عيسى وأصحابه ، حتى يكون رأس الثور لأحدهم خيرا من مئة دينار لأحدكم اليوم ، فيرغب نبي الله عيسى وأصحابه ، فيرسل الله عليهم النَّغَف في رقابهم ، فيصبحون فَرْسى كَموت نفس واحدة ، ثم يَهبط نبي الله عيسى وأصحابه إلى الأرض ، فلا يجدون في الأرض موضع شبر إلاّ ملأه زَهَمهم ونَتَنهم ، فيرغب نبي الله عيسى وأصحابه إلى الله ، فيرسل الله طيرا كأعناق البُخت فتحملهم فتطرحهم حيث شاء الله ، ثم يرسل الله مطرا لا يَكنّ منه بيت مَدر ولا وَبر ، فيغسل الأرض حتى يتركها كالزَّلَفة ، ثم يُقال للأرض : أنبتي ثمرتك ، ورُدّي بركتك ، فيومئذ تأكل العصابة مِن الرمانة ، ويستظلون بِقَحْفِها ، ويبارك في الرِّسْل ، حتى أن اللقحة من الإبل لتكفي الفئام من الناس ، واللقحة مِن البقر لتكفي القبيلة مِن الناس ، واللقحة من الغنم لتكفي الفخذ من الناس ، فبينما هم كذلك إذْ بعث الله ريحا طيبة ، فتأخذهم تحت آباطهم ، فتقبض روح كل مؤمن وكل مسلم ، ويبقى شرار الناس ، يتهارجون فيها تَهارج الْحُمُر ، فعليهم تقوم الساعة . رواه مسلم .*

*قال ابن حجر :** وذَكَر صاحب الْمُحْكَم للهَرج معاني أخرى ، ومجموعها تِسعة : شِدّة القتل ، وكَثرة القَتل ، والاختلاط ، والفتنة في آخر الزمان ، وكثرة النكاح ، وكثرة الكذب ، وكثرة النوم ، وما يرى في النوم غير منضبط ، وعدم الإتقان للشيء .*
*وقال : وقد اختلفوا في المراد بقوله : " يتهارَجُون " : فقيل : يَتَسَافَدُون . وقيل : يَتَثَاوَرُون . والذي يظهر أنه هنا بِمَعنى : يتقاتلون ، أو لأعَمّ مِن ذلك . اهـ .* 

*وأما فهمه لـ* *(بُعجت كظائم ، أي : حُفِرت قنوات في جبالها وهو حفر الأنفاق بمكة)** ، فهو غير صحيح ، وليس لنا أن نفهم حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمنأى عن فهم السلف وفَهم أهل اللغة .*
*قال ابن الأثير في " النهاية " : " إذا رأيت مكة قد بُعجت كظائم " أي : شُقَّتْ وفُتحت بعضها في بعض .*
*والكظائم جمع كظامة ، وهي آبار تُحفر متقاربة وبينها مجرى في باطن الأرض يسيل فيه ماء العليا إلى السفلى حتى يظهر على الأرض ، وهي القنوات . اهـ .* 
*والحديث رواه ابن أبي شيبة ، وإسناده ضعيف .*

*وكذلك فهمه لـ* *(وأظلتك الساعة)** ، فالمقصود بالساعة إذا ذُكِرت هي قيام الساعة ، وقُرب القيامة ، وليست ساعة مُختَرَعة !*
*ولو صحّ الأثر ، فهو محمول على قُرب الساعة ، فقد جاء فيه : فإذا رأيت مكة قد بعجت كظائم ، ورأيت البناء يعلو رءوس الجبال ؛ فاعلم أن الأمر قد أظلّك .* 

*وإن مما ابْتُلي به الناس في هذا الزمان :** أن يتكلَّم مَن شاء بِما شاء مِن تفسير كتاب الله وبيان سُنّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم دون الرجوع إلى كلام أهل العِلم ، خاصة فيما يتعلّق بالوقائع والحوادث وتَنْزِيل الواقع على الأخبار ، وما يتعلّق بالعِلْم التجريبي وموافقته للنصوص .*

*ورَحِم الله* *الإمام مالك** إذْ كان يقول :* *لا أُوتَي بِرَجُلٍ غير عالم بِلُغَاتِ العَرَب يُفَسِّر كِتاب الله إلاَّ جَعَلْتُه نَكَالاً !*

*ورحِم الله الأصمعي إذْ كان يتوقّف في تفسير حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رغم أنه مِن أئمة اللغة .*
*قال أبو قلابة عبد الملك بن محمد : قلت للأصمعي : يا أبا سعيد ، ما معنى قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الجار أحق بِسَقَبِه " ؟ فقال : أنا لا أفَسِّر حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولكن العرب تزعم أن السَّقَب اللزيق .* 

*وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لتفسير القرآن ، فلا يجوز تفسيره إلاّ لِعارِف بِلغة العرب ، وبِمقاصد الشرع .*
*قال الإمام الشاطبي : فإن القرآن والسنة لَمَّا كانا عربيين لم يكن لينظر فيهما إلاَّ عربي ، كما أن مَن لم يَعرف مقاصدهما لم يَحِلّ له أن يتكلم فيهما ، إذْ لا يصح له نَظر حتى يكون عالِمًا بهما ، فإنه إذا كان كذلك لم يختلف عليه شيء مِن الشريعة . اهـ .* 
*وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :** مَنْ تَكَلَّمَ فِي الدِّينِ بِلا عِلْمٍ كَانَ كَاذِبًا ، وَإِنْ كَانَ لا يَتَعَمَّدُ الْكَذِبَ* 
*وقال : تفسير القرآن بِمُجَرَّد الرأي حرام . اهـ .* 

*وسبق :*
*هل ضرب الزوجة في القرآن الكريم يعني الْمُباعدة والْمُفارقة ؟*
http://al-ershaad.net/vb4/showthread.php?p=15340

*مَن هو المخوّل والذي يحقّ له تفسير القرآن الكريم ؟*
http://al-ershaad.net/vb4/showthread.php?p=15339

*كيف نردّ على مَن يقول أنه يحقّ لكلِّ أحد أن يفهَم النُّصوص دون التقيّد بفَهم السَّلف ؟*
http://saaid.net/Doat/assuhaim/fatwa/255.htm

*والله تعالى أعلم .* 

*المجيب الشيخ/ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم
الداعية في وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية في الرياض*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

التوفيق بين حديث:لا تقوم الساعة حتى تزول الجبال.. واحتماء عيسى ومن معه بجبل الطور
*أريد أن أسألكم سؤالاً مهمًا وهو: أنه يوجد حديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو بمعناه "لا تقوم الساعة حتى تزول الجبال" والقرآن الكريم يقول: إن الله سوف يجعل الجبال يوم القيامة كالعهن المنفوش, وسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام سوف يحتمي هو والمسلمون الذين معه في جبل الطور من قوم يأجوج ومأجوج, فكيف نوفق بينهم؟ أرجو الرد بأسرع وقت ممكن.*
*الإجابــة*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فزوال الجبال الوارد في القرآن إنما يكون عند قيام الساعة، وذلك إنما يكون بالنفخ في الصور، كما قال تعالى: وَيَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ فَفَزِعَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ وَكُلٌّ أَتَوْهُ دَاخِرِينَ (87) وَتَرَى الْجِبَالَ تَحْسَبُهَا جَامِدَةً وَهِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ السَّحَابِ صُنْعَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَفْعَلُونَ (88) [النمل]. قال ابن قتيبة في غريب القرآن: {وَتَرَى الْجِبَالَ تَحْسَبُهَا جَامِدَةً} أي واقفةً: {وَهِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ} تَسِيرُ سَيْرَ {السَّحَابِ} هذا إذا نُفِخ في الصُّورِ. يريد: أنها تُجْمَعُ وتُسَيَّرُ، فهي لكثرتها كأنها جامدةٌ: وهي تَسيرُ اهـ. 
ويؤكد هذا قوله سبحانه: فَإِذَا نُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ نَفْخَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ (13) وَحُمِلَتِ الْأَرْضُ وَالْجِبَالُ فَدُكَّتَا دَكَّةً وَاحِدَةً (14) فَيَوْمَئِذٍ وَقَعَتِ الْوَاقِعَةُ (15)  [الحاقة], وقوله عز وجل: يَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ فَتَأْتُونَ أَفْوَاجًا (18) وَفُتِحَتِ السَّمَاءُ فَكَانَتْ أَبْوَابًا (19) وَسُيِّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ فَكَانَتْ سَرَابًا (20)[النبأ], وقوله تبارك وتعالى: يَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ وَنَحْشُرُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ زُرْقًا (102) ـ إلى أن قال: ـ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنْسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا (105) فَيَذَرُهَا قَاعًا صَفْصَفًا (106) لَا تَرَى فِيهَا عِوَجًا وَلَا أَمْتًا (107) يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ الدَّاعِيَ لَا عِوَجَ لَهُ وَخَشَعَتِ الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ فَلَا تَسْمَعُ إِلَّا هَمْسًا (108)  [طه]. 
قال الشيخ حافظ حكمي في معارج القبول: يأمر الله تعالى إسرافيل بالنفخة الأولى فيقول: انفخ، فينفخ نفخة الفزع .. فيسير الله الجبال فتمر مرَّ السحاب فتكون سرابًا، ثم ترتج الأرض بأهلها رجًّا فتكون كالسفينة المرمية في البحر تضربها الأمواج. اهـ. 
وقال الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ في شرح الطحاوية: فيما بين النفخة الأولى والنفخة الثانية تحصل أشياء حتى تحصل حياة الإنسان من جديد، وهي أن الله عز وجل يغير الأرض ويغير معالمها، وتسير الجبال وتدك، والأرض تكون مستوية وتعد لمسير الناس إلى أرض محشرهم. اهـ. 
وقال الدكتور الأشقر في القيامة الكبرى: يخبرنا ربنا تبارك وتعالى أن أرضنا الثابتة، وما عليها من جبال صم راسية تحمل في يوم القيامة عندما ينفخ في الصور فتدك دكة واحدة: (فَإِذَا نُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ نَفْخَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ - وَحُمِلَتِ الْأَرْضُ وَالْجِبَالُ فَدُكَّتَا دَكَّةً وَاحِدَةً - فَيَوْمَئِذٍ وَقَعَتِ الْوَاقِعَةُ) [الحاقة: 13-15] ، (كَلَّا إِذَا دُكَّتِ الْأَرْضُ دَكًّا دَكًّا) [الفجر: 21] ، وعند ذلك تتحول هذه الجبال الصلبة القاسية إلى رمل ناعم، كما قال تعالى: (يَوْمَ تَرْجُفُ الْأَرْضُ وَالْجِبَالُ وَكَانَتِ الْجِبَالُ كَثِيبًا مَّهِيلًا) [المزمل: 14] ، أي تصبح ككثبان الرمل بعد أن كانت حجارة صماء ... اهـ.
وجاء في كتاب (صحيح أشراط الساعة) لمصطفى الشلبي: والذي ينبغي معرفته في هذا المقام أنه يتبع نفخة الصعق انقلاب كوني تختل فيه الأفلاك، وتضطرب دورتها فترتجف الأرض الثابتة وتزلزل، وتتناثر الجبال الراسية وتسير كأنها تمر مر السحاب, وتحمل الأرض والجبال لتدك دكة واحدة تسوي عاليها بسافلها, كما قال تعالى: فَإِذَا نُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ نَفْخَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ (13) وَحُمِلَتِ الْأَرْضُ وَالْجِبَالُ فَدُكَّتَا دَكَّةً وَاحِدَةً (14) فَيَوْمَئِذٍ وَقَعَتِ الْوَاقِعَةُ (15) [الحاقة] اهـ. 
وقال ابن كثير: يقول تعالى: {ويسألونك عن الجبال} أي: هل تبقى يوم القيامة أو تزول؟ {فقل ينسفها ربي نسفا} أي: يذهبها عن أماكنها ويمحقها ويسيرها تسييرا. اهـ.
والحاصل أن الجبال تزول وتسير من أماكنها ثم تدك وتنسف، وذلك بعد النفخة الأولى في الصور .
وأما اختباء المسيح عليه السلام وأصحابه من يأجوج ومأجوج في جبل الطور فإنما يكون قبل النفخ في الصور وقيام الساعة، وعلى ذلك فلا إشكال. 

وأما حديث سمرة مرفوعا: لا تقوم الساعة حتى تزول الجبال عن أماكنها؛ وترون الأمور العظام التي لم تكونوا ترونها. رواه الطبراني وحسنه الألباني بطرقه, ولكن ألفاظ محل الشاهد من هذه الطرق مختلفة ومحتملة, ولا يخلو إسناد منها من مقال، وأكثرها لا يدل على زوال جميع الجبال، فمن هذه الألفاظ عند أحمد والطبراني: "حتى تزول جبال عن مراتبها، ثم على إثر ذلك يكون القبض", ومنها عند الطبراني: "سوف ترون جبالا تزول قبل حق الصيحة". 
وهذه الألفاظ لا تتعارض مع بقاء الجبال في الجملة ـ وإن كان بعضها يزول ـ إلى أن ينفخ في الصور فيحدث ما قدمناه في صدر الجواب. 

وأما حديث ابن مسعود مرفوعا في بيان أمارات الساعة، وفيه ذكر خروج الدجال وقتله ثم خروج يأجوج ومأجوج، قال: ثم تنسف الجبال وتمد الأرض مد الأديم، فعهد إليَّ متى كان ذلك كانت الساعة من الناس كالحامل التي لا يدري أهلها متى تفجؤهم بولادتها . رواه ابن ماجه وأحمد. فالصواب أن هذا الحديث بهذا السياق لا يصح، وقد بيَّن ذلك الشيخ الألبانيوقال في الضعيفة: الحديث ضعيف غير مقبول بهذا السياق. اهـ. 
وقال الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط في تحقيق المسند: قوله بعد ذلك: "ثم تنسف الجبال وتمد الأرض مد الأديم" يخالف ما هو معروف أن ذلك يكون حين قيام الساعة لا قبلها. اهـ. 

والله أعلم.
*
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=188767

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك ، نقل مفيد .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

وبك نفع شيخنا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*هل ناطحات السحاب والمباني العالية حول المسجد الحرام من علامات الساعة ؟*
* فضيلة الشيخ :*
*زيد بن مسفر البحري*
*www.albahre.com*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــ*

*مما سئلت عنه :*
البنيان الشاهق وناطحات السحاب حول  المسجد الحرام هل هي من العلامات الصغرى للساعة

*الجواب عن هذا :*
*أن يوسف بن ماهك قال :* [ كنت جليسا مع عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما في ناحية المسجد الحرام إذ نظر إلى بيت مُشْرِف يعني عال على أبي قبيس
*وأبو قبيس جبل من جبال مكة*

*فقال رضي الله عنهما :* إذا رأيت بيوتها ـ يعني بيوت مكة ـ قد علت أخشبيها ـ وهما الجبلان المحيطان بمكة
يعني ارتفع البنيان على هذين الجبلين ــ  وُفجرت بطونها أنهارا فقد أزف الأمر
يعني قرب قيام الساعة

*تحقيق الحديث :*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ*
هذا الحديث رواه أبو الوليد  الأزرق في  أخبار مكة لكن في سنده مسلم بن خالد الزنجي وللأئمة فيه كلام
*فأشار إلى ضعفه :* أبو داود وأبو حاتم والنسائي
وإن كان ابن معين وابن عدي يشيران إلى توثيقه
لكن فيه ما فيه من الضعف بسبب هذا الرجل
*وقد جاء في مصنف ابن أبي شيبة :*
عن يعلى بن عطاء  عن أبيه
*يعلى بن عطاء هذا  :*
مولى لعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص كان رقيقا فأعتق وهو ثقة كما قال الإمام أحمد لكن الإشكال في أبيه عطاء العامري الليثي الطائفي
فإنه به ضعفا لأنه كما قال الإمام أحمد لم يرو عنه إلا ابنه يعلى
قال يعلى بن عطاء  محدثا عن أبيه
*قال :* [ كنت آخذا بلجام دابة عبد الله بن عمرو
*فقال :* [ " إذا رأيت مكة قد بُعِجَتْ كظائم " ]
*بعجت كظائم :* يعين حفرت قنوات وأنهار ــ ورأيت البناء يعلو رؤوس الجبال فاعلم أن المر قد أظلك

*تحقيق الحديث :*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ*
ونص هذا الأثر ذكره ابن حجر رحمه الله  لكن عن مجاهد عن عبد الله بن عمر قال : رواه الفاكهي في كتاب مكة
*قال :* (إذا رأيت الماء في طريق مكة ورأيت البناء يعلو أخشابها فخذ حذرك )
ولم يتكلم عنه ابن حجر بأي شيء والشراح بعد ابن حجر رحمه الله نقلوه هكذا ولم يعلقوا عليه
*وليعلم :*
أن هذين الأثرين مع ما فيهما من الضعف إلا أنهما مذكوران في وقت محدد
*ما هو ؟*
*في مصنف ابن أبي شيبة :*
*قال يعلى بن عطاء :*
كنت آخذا بلجام دابة عبد الله بن عمرو *فقال :* كيف أنتم إذا هدمتم هذا البيت فلم تدعو حجرا على حجر
*قالوا :* ونحن على الإسلام ؟
*قال :* ونحن على الإسلام
*قال :* ثم ماذا ؟
*قال :* ثم يُبنى أحسن ما كان فإذا رأيت مكة قد علا بنيانها رؤوس الجبال فاعلم أن الأمر قد أظلك

*فخلاصة القول :*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــ*
أن هذين الأثرين المتعلقين بناطحات السحاب التي تكون بمكة أو حول المسجد الحرام فيهما ما فيهما من الضعف
*لكن ليعلم :*
أن ناطحات السحاب أشارت الأحاديث إليها ليس في مكة فحسب لا وإنما في جميع الأرض
*ولذا :*
*في حديث أبي هريرة في الصحيحين :*
أخبر عليه الصلاة والسلام أن أهل البادية يتطاولون في البنيان
*قال ابن حجر كما في الفتح :* " إما لأنهم يتسابقون في أيِّهم يكون أعلى ارتفاعا في البيت وإما أن يسبق بعضهم بعضا في أن يكون بيته أجمل وأحسن من الآخر وإما أن يشمل الأمرين كما قال رحمه الله
*ولذا :*
*في رواية البخاري :*
قال : *(( إذا رأيت الناس يتطاولون في البنيان ))*
*قال :* *" الناس "* وهذا يشمل أهل البادية وأهل الحضر فكما أن أهل البادية يتطاولون في البنيان فكذلك أهل الحضر يتطاولون في البنيان
وأنت ترى ناطحات السحاب العظيمة
*ثم في قوله :*
* (( إذا رأيت الناس يتطاولون في البنيان ))*
عمَّم لم يقل في مكة وإنما في جميع أقطاع الدنيا
*ولذا :*
من ذكر هذين الأثرين عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص أو على ما ذُكِر عن عبد الله بن عمر فعليه أن يبين أن فيهما ضعفا وألا يطلق هذا
وعليه أن يأتي بما ذكرنا من عموم انشغال الناس بتطاول البنيان في مكة وفي غيرها من أهل البادية ومن الحضر

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*3061- ( لا تقومُ الساعةُ حتى تزولَ الجبالُ عن أماكِنها ؛ وترونَ*
*الأمورَ العِظامَ التي لم تكونوا ترونَها ) .*
*أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (7/250/6857) من طريق عُفير بن مَعْدان عن قتادة عن الحسن عن سمرة قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -... فذكره.*
*قلت : ورجاله ثقات ؛ غير عفير بن معدان، وهو ضعيف كما في "التقريب ". وبه أعله الهيثمي في "المجمع " (7/326).*
*وأقول: قد رواه معمر عن قتادة عن الحسن- مرسلاً - .*
*أخرجه عبدالرزاق في " المصنف " (11/374/20780)؛فالعلة عنعنة الحسن*
*- وهو البصري-؛ فإنه مع اختلاف العلماء في سماعه من سمرة؛ فإنه قد رماه بعضهم بالتدليس، وقد عنعنه كما ترى، فمن المحتمل أنه تلقاه عن ثعلبة بن عِبَادٍ العبدي البصري ؛ فإنه قد رواه الأسود بن قيس عن ثعلبة قال :*
*" شهدت يوماً خطبة لسمرة بن جندب، فذكر في خطبته حديثاً عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال :*
*قلت : فذكر صلاة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلاة الكسوف ، ثم خطبته بعدها ، وفيها :*
*" والله! لا تقوم الساعة حتى يخرج ثلاثون كذاباً؛ آخرهم الأعور الدجال... ولن يكون ذلك كذلك حتى تروا أموراً يتفاقم شأنها في أنفسكم وتساءلون بينكم : هل كان نبيكم ذكر لكم منها ذكراً ؟ وحتى تزول جبال عن مراتبها ، ثم على إثْرِ ذلك يكون القبض " .*
*أخرجه أحمد، والطبراني (7/225- 231)، وبعض أصحاب "السنن "، وصححه ابن خزيمة (2/325/1397) ، وابن حبان (2852 و 2856الإحسان) ، والحاكم (1/ 329).*
*ورجاله ثقات؛ غير ثعلبة هذا؛ لم يوثقه غير ابن حبان (4/98)، ولم يرو عنه*
*غير الأسود هذا؛ وهو مخرج في " ضعيف أبي داود " (216) .*
*لكن له طريق أخرى يتقوى بها من رواية جعفر بن سعد بن سمرة عن خُبيب ابن سليمان بن سمرة عن أبيه عن سمرة قال: قال رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم - :*
*" سوف ترون قبل أن تقوم الساعة أشياء تستنكرونها عظاماً ؛ يقولون : هل كنا حدثنا بهذا؛ فإذا رأيتم ذلك فاذكروا الله تعالى ، واعلموا أنها أوائل الساعة... " حتى قال: " سوف ترون جبالاً تزول قبل حق الصيحة " .*
*أخرجه البزار (4/143/3397)، والطبراني في "الكبير" (7/319/7083) من طريقين عن جعفربن سعد..*
*قلت: وهو إسناد ضعيف ؛ خبيب هذا مجهول ، وأبوه ضعيف ، وجعفر ليس بالقوي .*
*والحديث سكت عليه الحافظ في " الفتح " (13/84) ؛ لكنه قال : " أموراً عظاماً لم تحدثوا بها أنفسكم " !*
*وله شاهد صحيح مختصر جداً من حديث الزهري : حدثني أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم - خرج حين زاغت الشمس ، فصلى الظهر، فقام على المنبر، فذكر الساعة ، فذكر أن فيها أموراً عظاماً ، ثم قال .. الحديث .*
*أخرجه البخاري (540 و 7294- فتح) ، وأحمد (3/162) . *

**الكتاب : السلسلة الصحيحة* 
*المؤلف : محمد ناصر الدين الألباني*

----------

